# 1921 NUXATED IRON bottle - common or rare?



## rwmarler (Sep 18, 2004)

This little 3" colorless (almost frosted) cyl. bottle was produced and sold in 1921 in major US cities by E. Birgil Neal. But just how many? Very few search hits on the web. Does anybody else have one? 
 Picture available upon reply.


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello, looking through a pile of more common medicine bottles I have, I came across 3 marked with NUXATED IRON right below the neck. I donâ€™t really think it is possible to tell you how many were made. I would assume it contained medicine at one point in time, but I remember about 4 months ago i was digging and found one with the original cork and medicine. The medicine was a bright red color but after I got home I realized it had a large crack in it so I pitched it away. You said they were produced during the 1920s, and I also have one that was blown in mold and dates to the late 1800s but the others date to the 1920s. 

 Hoped this helped, Tom


----------



## Savaris (Nov 19, 2010)

I have one of these that's still sealed in the wrapper.  It's in good condition.  Would that increase the value of the bottle?

 Picture upon request.


----------



## ctbottler (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

 I just found a Nuxated Iron Bottle today.
 Clear and about 3 inches tall.

 I was looking for info on the bottle and found your post.

 I don't know how rare these are, but I have only found one during my digging


----------



## madman (Aug 31, 2011)

IITS NOT RARE NOR VALUABLE IVE DUG THEM  IVE GOT AFEW IN MY COLLECTION  HERES SOMTHING IDIDNT KNOW         http://oss.mcgill.ca/joeshow/nuxated.pdf


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, "the Pioneer in Pure Food and Drug Legislation, Father of Rural Free Delivery System, Takes Nuxated Iron... Senator Mason Now says Nuxated Iron should be made known to every nervous, run-down, anemic man, woman and child..."


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the history behind this bottle/product I dug one today and barely saved it, as it was barely embossed and there's not much to recommend it. After learning the history of it that it was endorsed by Ty Cobb, I used to be really big into baseball and have always loved the old time ball players like Cobb,Babe Ruth Etc. I'm glad I kept it and didn't toss it aside like I do with slicks. It'll find a home in my bottle room I would love to find that ad someday as well.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd imagine that the non-lethal quantities of the violent stimulant Strychnine contained in the product provided greater aid to those who were expected to offer vigorous physical performance than the bio-available iron contained... 

 I really do wonder what the experience of a therapeutic dose of strychnine would be like. Doubt many people alive now were around when it was still used (and used it themselves). I have several full, unopened bottles of these pills. Wonder if they would still be active after 90 years.


----------

